# [MOC] Roads in Mozambique | Estradas de Moçambique



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Roads in Mozambique:









total: 30,400 km
paved: 5,685 km
unpaved: 24,715 km (1996 est.)

Roads in Mozambique are devided into the following categories:

N-National
R-Regional


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

'Mozambique' is written without the first 'u'. It also misses oval (MOC).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

MOC was added while you were typing your post 

Mozambuick sounds kinda cool.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/10/Buick_logo.jpg?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

After three posts this thread is already far OT hno: 

Are there any real motorways in Mozambique?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

No, but I think that his forum is a bit to centred on motorways.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

What is the layout of the N road network, and what is the typical road quality of such roads? Are all national roads paved? How many are there?

Also, are there any plans to build any motorways? If so, will they be numbered separately to N and R roads (as they are in Europe) or will the N or R route be realigned to the motorway (as in South Africa)?


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

Some photos from a friend that have been there last year.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

From http://www.travellerspoint.com/guide/Mozambique/:



> The road network in Mozambique is far from complete and many roads are in a bad condition. Inland roads are mostly gravel roads. Tarred roads connect Maputo with Beira and Beira with Tete and are usually in a good condition, safe the few potholes. Many roads can be impassable after heavy rains and a 4wd vehicle is recommended. You can rent cars in Maputo, Beira and Nampula and a few other places, including the international airports. *Traffic drives on the right *and you need an international driving permit to rent a car.


From http://www.worldtravelguide.net/country/181/internal_travel/Africa/Mozambique.html:



> *Traffic drives on the left.* Tarred roads connect Maputo with Beira and Beira with Tete. It is possible to travel by road in southern Mozambique though flood damage can cause serious delays. Landmines may make travel by road outside the capital risky, and up-to-date travel advice should be sought. Driving after dark can be hazardous owing to vehicles travelling without headlights. Hijacking occurs. Seat belts are obligatory.


Nice... :nuts:
Has Mozambique switched from right to left recently, or is the author of the first article simply mistaken?


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

deranged said:


> From http://www.travellerspoint.com/guide/Mozambique/:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've always driven on the left, apparently:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Driving_standards_historic.png


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheers. :cheers:

I'd seen the article a few times, but never noticed that map :bash:


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

those roads dont look very safe


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Those roads look OK from above pictures. 
Remember, in less developed countries it is usually only one traffic rule: bigger vehicle has a priority.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

keber said:


> Those roads look OK from above pictures.
> Remember, in less developed countries it is usually only one traffic rule: bigger vehicle has a priority.


well yea i guess one could say the're ok roads for a country like mozambique

saludos desde mexico:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I have a small road atlas of southern Africa.

Remember Mozambique is a big country (over 2000 kilometers N-S), yet it has a relatively small population of 21 million. The country also faces natural disasters from time to time, such as cyclones and extensive flooding. I believe the country is relatively stable for the last 15 years. It also has an high economic growth of 7 - 10%, but there's still a very long way to go. 

There is a major north-south highway roughly following the coast, the number is EN-1, but it's terminus is not clear, it could be Namacurra near Quelimane, which will bring it's length to about 1.450 kilometers. The road network of paved road is not dense, with some parts of the country only having one major paved road.


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

rosn19 said:


> well yea i guess one could say the're ok roads for a country like mozambique
> 
> saludos desde mexico:cheers:


you're Mexican and you want to knock Mozambique?

lmao... ohhh the Irony of a Mexican saying anything to anybody.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Let's follow the EN-1 from north to south (1500 kilometers):


The EN-1 (Estrada Nacional 1) near it's northern terminus in central Mozambique.


















Also in central Mozambique along EN-1;


















They're even building a bridge across the Zambezi near Caia!


















This might be route EN-1 or route 215.


















Strangely detailed piece in the middle of nowhere near Canda.









EN-1 again near Gorongosa.



























Another bridge near Nota.









This is near the intersection of EN-1 and road 6 to Mutare (Zimbabwe).









Bridge across river Save near Save.









title: 100km baustelle.









Morrumbene, into southern Mozambique.









near Inharrime.


















Xai-Xai.









Sign in Macia.



















Judging from these pictures and what I've seen on Google Earth (Mozambique is rather good covered), the EN-1 seems to be recently repaved, and nearly all of its route seems to be at least paved, but it also seems to have road markings on many places, with a white center line, and yellow side markings.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some stuff I found on Flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikkristensen/2488716927/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikkristensen/2488712789/sizes/l/

2+1








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2073657771/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2074385704/sizes/l/


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Good road!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think the last two pics might be in South Africa, but they were listed as Mozambique.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

mike7743 said:


> you're Mexican and you want to knock Mozambique?
> 
> lmao... ohhh the Irony of a Mexican saying anything to anybody.


dumb ass, mexico has far far better roads than many countries and us states like louisiana and mississippi


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice pics!  Sadly, that most of their roads have old pavement.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

> I think the last two pics might be in South Africa, but they were listed as Mozambique.


Probably taken en route to, or back from, Mozambique. Given the hills and the proximity of the railroad, I would expect that the last picture has been taken somewhere around Waterval Boven, which is midway between Jo'burg and the Mozambique border on the South African N4. The second to last picture shows two South African licence plates in a landscape that I would expect on the Highveld rather than in Mozambique. The marks on the road are very much different from the other Mozambique pictures, too.

On the two distance signs, I'm surprised by the coverplates over the E in the route numbers. Has Mozambique been changing its prefix for national roads from EN to N?


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

rosn19 said:


> dumb ass, mexico has far far better roads than many countries and us states like louisiana and mississippi


but you're Mexican..I mean..C'mon.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

-Pino- said:


> Probably taken en route to, or back from, Mozambique. Given the hills and the proximity of the railroad, I would expect that the last picture has been taken somewhere around Waterval Boven, which is midway between Jo'burg and the Mozambique border on the South African N4. The second to last picture shows two South African licence plates in a landscape that I would expect on the Highveld rather than in Mozambique. The marks on the road are very much different from the other Mozambique pictures, too.
> 
> On the two distance signs, I'm surprised by the coverplates over the E in the route numbers. Has Mozambique been changing its prefix for national roads from EN to N?


The e is for "estrada", in Portugal some signs also have EN x instead of N x, so Mozambique is probably dropping the "E"'s.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

mike7743 said:


> but you're Mexican..I mean..C'mon.



Honestly.hno:
See the Pasadena Parkway pic in the non-Interstate thread and then say sorry.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

mike7743 said:


> but you're Mexican..I mean..C'mon.


Is this kind of thing really necessary in a thread about roads in Mozambique?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I might want to remind you this thread is about Mozambique, the African country, not Mexico nor the United States.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I might want to remind you this thread is about Mozambique, the African country, not Mexico nor the United States.


thank you, but apparently some people here keep insisting, and i think you might already know who it is.


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

amigo that comentary about the roads are not so cool :s


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

From the Mozambican forums: 



musiccity said:


> *Toll booth in Maputo*





musiccity said:


> *Hwy 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

The 4th picture is awesome


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ My thoughts exactly. I want this photo in bigger resolution, it would be perfect for my new wallpaper.


----------



## and802 (Jul 14, 2009)

Maputo/Lourenço Marques, pictures taken 9 years ago

downtown



entering the town from EN4


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*1-Beira area - Bridge over the Zambeze River [2009]*









2-








Source: http://www.portfolio.soaresdacosta.pt/pt/portfolio/ponte-sobre-o-rio-zambeze/


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Zambeze Roads - Tete » Bridge Armando Guebuza*









Source: http://ascendi-group.com/pt/gestao-activos/estradas-do-zambeze/


----------



## MarkRomania (Jul 9, 2012)

Great post~ Keep the updates coming


----------



## biesiadnik (Jan 24, 2009)

Go Africa!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Mozambique launches $410m road project*

Mozambican President Armando Guebuza has launched a $410 million project for the renovation of the 287 kilometres highway linking the central port city of Beira in Sofala province and Zimbabwe’s Machipanda border, APA can report Saturday.State-run daily paper Noticias reported that the work is due to be completed in the second half of 2017 and the road will be substantially widened, with 1.7 kilometres of bridges, 900 metres of culverts, fifteen intersections, two weighbridges and six police control posts.​
http://en.starafrica.com/news/mozambique-launches-410m-road-project.html


----------

